# Mysterious execution of "find" command



## ikevinjp (Jul 3, 2012)

Why does FreeBSD execute this find command:

```
24795 root        1  24    0 10052K  2632K zio->i  3   0:02  5.86% find
```
I've about five of them running on an idle machine. What does this do?


----------



## idownes (Jul 3, 2012)

Is this around 3 am? If so, it's probably from the periodic(8) scripts.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, it surely a periodic script running.
To check which finds are executed by periodic you can do the following:

```
grep find /etc/periodic/*/*
```


----------

